# "Overclocking Acronyms for Dummies"



## Ludaz

Outstanding!!


----------



## SpookedJunglist

does COP push MOP??


----------



## Xavier1421

Thank you goes to Spooked for the great idea, I think the New Members area is a good place for this thread. New members should refer to this Acronym guide when they are lost during a thread where acronyms are used extensively.

This sticky will be a living sticky, meaning people who post pertinent information (ie. new acronyms) will be added to the sticky.

I give that job to Spooked, and I will help out as necessary.

Great job Spooked!


----------



## NoAffinity

Just a couple additions/clarifications:

NB - Northbridge (see original post)

SB - Southbridge (see original post)

HTT and HT are synonomous (for Hyper-Threading or Hyper-Threading Technology), when used in reference to an Intel CPU

VC - video card

PCI-E/PCI-X - PCI-Express

Other than those, looks good.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Anti-Aliasing and Full-Scene Anti-Aliasing seen to be a big one out there, lots of people don't know what they do (I didn't up until last night, lol)


----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

DOS: Disk Operating System

dpi: Dots Per Inch

ATAPI: ATtachment PAcket Interface

EIDE: Enhanced Integrated Drive Electronics

GUI: Graphical User Interface

HD: Hard Disk Hard Drive

HTML: HyperText Markup Language

http: HyperText Transfer Protocol

IP: Internet Protocol

ISA: Industry Standard Architecture

ISP: Internet Service Provider

LAN: Local Area Network

NIC: Network Interface Card

OEM: Original Equipment Manufacturer

PCMIA: Personal Computer Memory Card International Association

PDF: Portable Document Format

POP3: Post Office Protocol version 3

RGB: Red, Green, Blue

SIMM: Single In-line Memory Module

SMTP: Simple Mail Transfer Protocol

TCP/IP: Transfer Control Protocol/Internet Protocol

TFT: Thin Film Transistor

DMA: Direct Memory Access

USB: Universal Serial Bus

VGA: Video Graphics Array

WAN: Wide Area Network

WI-FI: WIreless FIdelity


----------



## blob

RPM - Round/Rotations per Minute
CFM - Cubic Feet Per Minute
SDR - Single Data Rate
DRAM - Dynamic Random Access Memory
CC - Circuit City
SLI - Scalable Link Interface


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

Thank you goes to Spooked for the great idea, I think the New Members area is a good place for this thread. New members should refer to this Acronym guide when they are lost during a thread where acronyms are used extensively.

This sticky will be a living sticky, meaning people who post pertinent information (ie. new acronyms) will be added to the sticky.

I give that job to Spooked, and I will help out as necessary.

Great job Spooked!


Thanks now that i have all this responsibility i wont be able to finish any other
Sticky worthy posts..... J/k


----------



## shermstix

PCI-X is actually not PCI-e. It is a long slot used a lot in servers. Similar to PCI, just faster. I don't think it accepts PCI cards either...... Just a little snippet


----------



## SpookedJunglist

PCI-X is x16


----------



## shermstix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spookedjunglist*

PCI-X is x16


http://www.byteandswitch.com/boards/...p?msg_id=87488

PCI-X card:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...&page=external

FYI - Just check our servers, PCI cards *will* fit in a PCI-X slot and work.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

so PCI-x is 2.0-2.2 
and PCI-E is 1x 4x 8x 16x

thanks


----------



## muffin

mHz?

^^^ And thats the correct way of writing it.

Nice post anyway







, but lose the ' after AMD and INTEL, so it reads AMDs and INTELs (I'm being really picky and I don't know why?)


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffin*

mHz?

^^^ And thats the correct way of writing it.

Nice post anyway







, but lose the ' after AMD and INTEL, so it reads AMDs and INTELs (I'm being really picky and I don't know why?)


I made this as quick as possible and edit as quick as possible








MHz?????


----------



## muffin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spookedjunglist*

I made this as quick as possible and edit as quick as possible








MHz?????


 no!

little 'm' big 'H' little 'z'

...and gHz


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffin*

no!

little 'm' big 'H' little 'z'

...and gHz


Ok got it....


----------



## Lando95

Nice guide there Spooked.


----------



## Shadowlion89

thx for acronyms... FSB = front side bus... but wuts a bus? im n00b lol


----------



## SpookedJunglist

a pathway between devices.... the front side bus is the pathway between CPU and memory and AGP...
hope that helps


----------



## Burn

lol dats what i need..haha ive always wanted to buy one of them, i think that i can finally oc with a bfh in my case! 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

Some systems require a "BFH" to fix them. I had a HP that required one.


----------



## Jack

Very... very good, congrats spooked.
Here's another some more for ya:
MIPS: Million Instructions Per Second








MFLOPS: (Mega)Floating-point operations per second (1 million FLOPS)
FPU: Floating Point Unit
TB: Terabyte (1024Gb)


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Actually the correct termonology is 
Uppercase M for Mega
Uppercase G for Giga
and so forth. 
Hz is of course hertz (cycles per second)
Also good to remember that lowercase b is used for bits, as in 768Kbps is 768 Kilabits per second (average ADSL speed) and upper case B is used for Bytes, 1024MB is 1024 MegaBytes.

Didn't see these (though I only skimmed through)
LAN - Local Area Network
TCP/IP - Transfer Control Protocol/Internet Protocol
DoS - Denial of Service
SDSL - Synchronus Digital Service Line
ADSL - Asynchronus Digital Service Line
Microns - symbol is Âµ (Alt+0181), also used to describe a processor's manufacturing process (.09 micron = 90 nanometer)
ALU - Arithmetic Logic Unit
FPU - Floating Point Unit


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Spread Spectrum?


----------



## MrSmiley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*

Microns - symbol is Âµ (Alt+0181), also used to describe a processor's manufacturing process (.09 micron = 90 nanometer)


Acctually, it is also the co-efficent of friction mew.







figured I would point that out







I like the mew symbol Âµ Âµ Âµ


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*

Actually the correct termonology is 
Uppercase M for Mega
Uppercase G for Giga
and so forth. 
Hz is of course hertz (cycles per second)
Also good to remember that lowercase b is used for bits, as in 768Kbps is 768 Kilabits per second (average ADSL speed) and upper case B is used for Bytes, 1024MB is 1024 MegaBytes.

Didn't see these (though I only skimmed through)
LAN - Local Area Network
TCP/IP - Transfer Control Protocol/Internet Protocol
DoS - Denial of Service
SDSL - Synchronus Digital Service Line
ADSL - Asynchronus Digital Service Line
Microns - symbol is Âµ (Alt+0181), also used to describe a processor's manufacturing process (.09 micron = 90 nanometer)
ALU - Arithmetic Logic Unit
FPU - Floating Point Unit


i didnt add Kbps for the simple fact that we dont overclock our modems do we









i started this to help out the noobs... its turned into the complete guide of computer acronyms,,, or not so complete








instead of Overclocking acronyms for dummies









but still thanks for the input
reps your way


----------



## muffin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*

Actually the correct termonology is 
* Uppercase M for Mega
Uppercase G for Giga*
and so forth. 
Hz is of course hertz (cycles per second)
Also good to remember that lowercase b is used for bits, as in 768Kbps is 768 Kilabits per second (average ADSL speed) and upper case B is used for Bytes, 1024MB is 1024 MegaBytes.

Didn't see these (though I only skimmed through)
LAN - Local Area Network
TCP/IP - Transfer Control Protocol/Internet Protocol
DoS - Denial of Service
SDSL - Synchronus Digital Service Line
ADSL - Asynchronus Digital Service Line
Microns - symbol is Âµ (Alt+0181), also used to describe a processor's manufacturing process (.09 micron = 90 nanometer)
ALU - Arithmetic Logic Unit
FPU - Floating Point Unit


 Not according to the lecturers at Loughborough, we were told on the first day almost its mHz and gHz. So correct me if I'm wrong, but your wrong?


----------



## RunningRioT

I in turn will define those with the shortest possible.

AA: Anti Aliasing (Blurring or smoothing of edges effectively reducing "Jaggies"
in straight lines)

ADSL: Asynchronus Digital Service Line (Common DSL Service)

AF: Anisotropic Filtering (GPU function that removes the shimering effect of hi-res textures found in 3d gaming

AGP: Accelerated Graphics Port (The slot u plug ur graphics card into)

AGP FAST WRITE: Allows The Video Card To Send Data Directly To The Cpu Skipping Your RAM And Provides a Small Performance Boost

ALU: Arithmetic Logic Unit

API: Application Programming Interface

AS5: Arctic Silver 5 (thermal compound used to mate a heatsink with the processor)

ATA: Advanced Technology Attachment (the standard for defining internal transfer speed ex: ata133 = 133MBps.

ATAPI : Advanced Technology Attachment Packet Interface (EIDE)(usually for optical drives, runs at 33mBps.)

BFH: Big F***ing Hammer (thanks Crash







)

BGA: Ball Grid Array (type of ram chip used on DDR2 and newer video cards.)

BIOS: Basic Input Output System (the thing u use to overclock ur computer)

BSOD: Blue Screen Of Death (when u see this, you hate windows. it is bad)

CAS: Column Access Strobe or Column Address Strobe (first timing number on ram X-z-z-z. lower is better. 2=lowest)

CFM: Cubic Feet per Minute (movement of air on fans, higher=better=louder)

CORE CLOCK SPEED: Speed at which a processor opperates (faster=more performance=hotter)

CMOS: Complimentary Metal Oxide Semiconductor (that battery thing on your motherboard)

CPU: Central Processing Unit A.K.A. Processor or proc (if u dont know this, ROFL)

CRT: Cathode Ray Tube (the TUBE style TV or Monitor)

CS: Counter strike (the multiplayer shooter everyone plays, version 1.6, or source)

D3D: Direct3D (a graphics mode which enables better frame rates for newer games during over OpenGL, causes lag in older games)

DDR: Double data rate (Type of memory that sends 2 sets of information per clock cycle)

DIMM: Dual Inline Memory Module (the skinny slots next to your cpu are DIMM slots, thses are for RAM)

DMA: Direct Memory Access (i have no clue, no one uses this anymore)

DOS: Disk Operating System (that old command line microsft made)

DPI: Dots Per Inch (found on printers, the more, the better your pictures come out)

DRAM: Dynamic Random Access Memory (Current type of ram.)

DVI: Digital Video Interface (the digital connection for Lcd's, it is the white connector found in your video card, and your lcd)

EIDE: Enhanced Integrated Drive Electronics (see ATAPI)

FAT: File Allocation Table (old old old school, organizes files on a disk, see NTFS)

FDD: Floppy Disc Drive (self exp)

FPU: Floating Point Unit (a type of benchmark)

FSAA: Full-Scene Anti-Aliasing (see AA)

FSB: Front Side Bus (the speed of which the components inside your computer communicate at)

GB: Gigabyte 1024 Megabytes (self exp)

GHz: one billion clock cycles per second (self exp)

GPU: Graphics Processing unit (the chip on yoru graphics card)

GUI: Graphical User Interface (pronoucned gooo-eeee-why)

HD: Hard Drive (duh)

HDD: Hard Disc Drive (see above)

HL2: Half Life 2 (game using source engine by valve)

HSF: Heat Sink Fan (that metal thing that has a fan on it that covers your cpu)

HT: INTELs Hyper Threading (allows 2 connections to the core of your cpu)

HTML: Hyper Text Markup Language (this is what you are looking at)

HTT: AMDs Hyper Transport Technology (fake FSB, the speed of which the cpu chipset and ram communicate at)

HTTP: HyperText Transfer Protocol (self exp)

IDE: Integrated Drive Electronics (often reffered to as a cable, its the BIG connector, and old school ribbon cable)

I/O CONTROLLER: Input Output Controller (...)

IP: Internet Protocol (this is what you are known as on the web, you are known as a number. xx.xx.xx.xx)

ISA: Industry Standard Architecture (HAHAHAHA old school slot that pci replaced)

ISP: Internet Service Provider (aol)

KB: Kilobyte 1024 Bytes (self exp)

LAN: Local Area Network ( you are in one if you have a trouter)

LCD: Liquid Crystal Display (the thin tv or monitor, NOT plasma)

LED: Light Emitting Diode (a light that almost never burns out)

LGA: Land Grid Array (the new intel cpus use this connection)

MB: Megabyte 1024 Kilabytes (self exp)

MBM5: Mother Board Monitor 5 (the program which monitors your systems health)

MBR: Master Boot Record (the thing of which the bios reads to determine where to boot from)

MFLOPS: (Mega)Floating-point operations per second (1 million FLOPS)

MHz: MegaHertz (duh)

MICRON: is the thickness of a processors circuit trace (duh)

MIPS:Million Instructions Per Second (duh)

MOBO: Motherboard (duh)

NB: North Bridge (the thing with the big heatsink thats smaller than ur cpu)

NIC: Network Interface Card (what you use to view this website)

NORTHBRIDGE: Core logic Chipset that primarily deals with CPU Memory and AGP and the Southbridge controller (same thing as NB)

NTFS: New Technology File System (replaced FAT)

OC: OverClock (the process of raising the speed of a processor above factory specs)

OEM: Original Equipment Manufacturer (no warranty)

OS: Operating System (WINDOWS, LINUX, UNIX, DOS, OS2, AND MAC)

PATA: Parallel ATA (the big cable, see SATA for smaller)

PCB: Printed Circuit Board (what your motherboard, ram, video card, nic,.. must i go on.. everything, is made on)

PCI: Peripheral Component Interconect (replaced ISA, the small slot that u plug ur stuff into)

PCI-E: PCI-Express come in 1x 4x 8x 16x compatible with PCI-X v2.2 (duh)

PCI-X: PCI v2.0+ 2.0 is 266mHz (found in servers)

PCI/AGP LOCK: Function of some motherboards that allows you to lock the Southbridge controllers (duh)

PCMCIA: Personal Computer Memory Card International Association (the pci for laptops)

PDF: Portable Document Format (ever heard of adobe acrobat?.. yea)

POP3: Post Office Protocol version 3 (what you use to view email in outlook)

PGA: Pin Grid Array (what amd uses to connect cpus to mobos)

PIXEL RESPONSE: The time it takes for a LCD picel to change from black to white (you want 16ms or lower for gaming)

POST: Power On Self Test (if this dont work, ur computer is broke)

PSU: Power Supply Unit (get a good one, it is.. the power of course)

RAD: Radiator (used in water cooling)

RAID: Redundant Array Of Inexpinsive Disks (using 2 or more hard drives in sync)

RAM: Random Access Memory (duh)

RAMDAC: Random Access Memory Digital to Anolog Convertor (used in old old graphics cards)

RAS: Row Access Strobe or Row Address Strobe (timing in memeory, lower is better)

RBX: Type of waterblock from DangerDen (duh)

REFRESH RATE: number of times a CRT's electron beam sweps across the screen durring a full second (duh)

REP: REPutation points (WHAT YOU SHOULD BE GIVING ME IF YOU ARE LEARNING FROM THIS)

RGB: Red, Green, Blue (color combinations, 0-255)

RGBHV: Red, Green, Blue, Horizontal sync, Vertical sync (?)

ROM: Read Only Memory (what your bios is)

RPM: Revolutions Per Minute (how fast anythign spins)

S478 S939 SXXX: S= SOCKET XXX= NUMBER OF PINS (duh)

SATA: Serial ATA (the skinny connector for new dvd drives and hard drives)

SB: South Bridge (used by intel for sound and kb/mouse controller)

SCSI: Small Computer Systems Interface (very fast, same function as IDE, pronounced sk-uh-zzy)

SDR: Single Data Rate (old school simm, or pc100,133 ram)

SDSL: Synchronus Digital Service Line (dsl service where up is same as down)

SIMM: Single In-line Memory Module (OLD SCHOOL RAM)

SLI: Scalable Link Interface (nvidia nforce4 component uses 2 video cards at once)

S.M.A.R.T: Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology (***)

SMTP: Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (newer type of pop3)

SOUTHBRIDGE: Deals with PCI USB IDE and other I/O controllers (see SB)

SSE SSE2 SSE3: Sreaming Single-instruction-multiple-data Extension (intel made it, eveyrone uses it)

TB: TerraByte1024 Gigabytes (lala duh)

TC: Thermal Compound (see as5, it provides a better contact between chip and heatsink)

TCP/IP: Transfer Control Protocol/Internet Protocol (your internet)

TDX: Type of waterblock from DangerDen (duh)

TEC: Thermo Electric Cooling (PELTIER)

TFT: Thin Film Transistor (used with lcd's)

TT: ThermalTake a company that makes HSF and other cooling items

UPC: Universal Power Cord (used on power supplies)

USB: Universal Serial Bus (what your mouse is most likely connected to)

UT: Unreal Tournament (game)

VC: Video Card (duh)

VCORE: Voltage of the CORE of a processor

VDIMM: Voltage of memory (DIMM)

VGA: Video Graphics Array (video)

WAN: Wide Area Network (ouside your modem)

WB: Water Block ( used to cool a processor with liquid)

WC: Water Cooled (process of removing heat from a processor by means of moving water

WI-FI: WIreless FIdelity (wireless internet)

WP: Water Pump

ZIF: Zero Insertion Force

oh noaffinity, pci-x isnt pci express, pci-x is found in servers, and is not in any relation to do with pci-e


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffin*

Not according to the lecturers at Loughborough, we were told on the first day almost its mHz and gHz. So correct me if I'm wrong, but your wrong?










You English people must have a different set of rules over there


----------



## YiffyGriffy

TSOP - Thin Small Outline Package (another type of micro chip packaging, used in most system memory)


----------



## blob

well Mega and Giga are part of the metric system... (so is Tera, Peta and so on)

I like the imperial system, cept I know C better than F


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Well still doesn't make sense to me, especially since all major manufactures/retailers use the upper case system I pointed out BECAUSE IT'S RIGHT


----------



## static

*****AROTFFGFA - laughing my ****ing ass off and rolling on the ****ing floor gasping for air

great thread d00d


----------



## nails3825

This has helped me quite a few times already... I'm guessing "OCer" means over-clocker. I'll get the hang of it in another year or so.


----------



## xchtop

g'day guys just a quick note to introduce my self i am a very beginner


----------



## Burn

good! newbies we like, we can teach them a lot of things. welcome!


----------



## TwEaK_MoNkeY

DD = Danger Den


----------



## Sloth_Boy

one small issue i noticed.

You have: "OverClock (the process of raising the speed of a processor above factory specs)"

where that is not the case, your RAM is not a processor, your FSB is not a processor, your AGP/PCI-e bus is not a processor, all those tihngs above are not processors but can still be overclocked. I'd put something like this.

OC: Overclock/Overclocking (raising the clock frequencies of a bus, processor, data cable or band above factory recommended frequencies)

I'd say that would sum it all up.


----------



## Sloth_Boy

Also, a few abbreviatiosn people use for different words/sentences

Abusive or Offensive:

***: What The F--k
****: Shut The F--k Up (commonly used in flame warz, please dont use on this site)
BFH: Big F--king Hammer (already been said but it fits this section)

Other:

UVR: Ultra Violet (Light) Reactive or UV Reactive
SocketT: LGA775/Land Grid Array
LOL: Laugh Out Loud

Words that i've made up over the years:

SFF: So F--king Funny

Most of them contain swearing but, o well...lol


----------



## TwEaK_MoNkeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sloth_Boy*

Also, a few abbreviatiosn people use for different words/sentences

Abusive or Offensive:

***: What The F--k
****: Shut The F--k Up (commonly used in flame warz, please dont use on this site)
BFH: Big F--king Hammer (already been said but it fits this section)

Other:

UVR: Ultra Violet (Light) Reactive or UV Reactive
SocketT: LGA775/Land Grid Array
LOL: Laugh Out Loud

Words that i've made up over the years:

SFF: So F--king Funny

Most of them contain swearing but, o well...lol



lol sloth boy, man ur a SFF cu*t

thats my new word L33T


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sloth_Boy*

one small issue i noticed.

You have: "OverClock (the process of raising the speed of a processor above factory specs)"

where that is not the case, your RAM is not a processor, your FSB is not a processor, your AGP/PCI-e bus is not a processor, all those tihngs above are not processors but can still be overclocked. I'd put something like this.

OC: Overclock/Overclocking (raising the clock frequencies of a bus, processor, data cable or band above factory recommended frequencies)

I'd say that would sum it all up.


well untill it is an official word i will leave my definition.. websters doesnt have a definition of Overclock.. so i could change it to increase the Frequency above factory settings.. but then it just sounds stupid
the original intention of overclocking was to get mor MHZ out of the CPU
originally done by changing the Multi... but either way you look at it, The main goal still is to get more from your CPU... AND GPU is still a processor so that counts also... OVerclocking your AGP/PCIe is not a good thing so i will not add that, Unless we want to promote Making your system unstable









Oh and BFH has been there... well since before you were a member..

Anyways the others are SLang Acros so i left them out








but i have considered adding a few but definataely not **** or any of the LOL /ROFLMFA Acros
MAybe IMO or RMA or IDK
Ill add them later.. im eating my Bfast









Thanks for the input


----------



## Zeus

How about.....

RTM = Read the manual
RTFM = Read the F%$king manual
Rails = the different voltages (3.3v, 5v, 12v) that a PSU produces


----------



## JBD1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwEaK_MoNkeY*

lol sloth boy, man ur a SFF cu*t

thats my new word L33T


wow! can't believe this wasn't edited.


----------



## Burn

same here, i don't know...what's up with that? i didn't keep track of this thread, but man, that's not what should be said here.


----------



## iwannaplaygames

aahhh ha... NB= northhbridge. now witch way is north?


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Up of course








its the chip that controlls your memory and AGP and talks with the south bridge which takes care of onboard sound pci /usb/ide/ SATA
and things like that


----------



## hainer36

shouldnt u put in n00b-a person with little experience or common sense

i just thought that would be a good one


----------



## SpookedJunglist

I think that --Filip-- has that covered in a FAQ he did. But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## zokus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hainer36*

shouldnt u put in n00b-a person with little experience or common sense

i just thought that would be a good one


 Maybe someone who is new, but that doesn't mean they don't have common sense. They just don't have experience or the knowlege. And it's not an acronym


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Thanks guys i added it but i used part of both of yours. i dropped the whole common sense thing. It just sounded a little Rude


----------



## hainer36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spookedjunglist*
Thanks guys i added it but i used part of both of yours. i dropped the whole common sense thing. It just sounded a little Rude









well when u work at a department store, u really do see people without common sense...example when someone asks you where the tv's are and your standing infront of em or when someone asks if the cashiers are near the doors.


----------



## SPHERE

has someone mentioned amr "ati multi rendering"


----------



## Zipnogg

could MODEM (Modulator Demodulator) be included, too? Just wondering...


----------



## Bangas

GREAT JOB!







This is very informative, I only just saw it, hence the lateness of applause. I learned stuff, so I'll give u a REP


----------



## SPHERE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nmahzari*

also the x80ones (XL only, the R430 core) will work in AMR/MVP (ATI hasnt chosen a name but its either multi video processing or ATI multi rendering.


def of mvp i think







thx nmahzari


----------



## iwannaplaygames

ROFL??? 
Random Oddly Funny Link?
Rabit On Fire Laufing?
Retarted Or F***ing Lame?


----------



## SPHERE

^ rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## iwannaplaygames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SPHERE*

^ rolling on the floor laughing










IT'S ALL SO CLEAR NOW AND I JUst finger out the caps lock button


----------



## SpookedJunglist

LoL you guys crack me up Â§8 â€ºÃ¾

As far as adding them they are slang and i think someone wrote a FAQ on those but im not 100%


----------



## Inquisitor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

Some systems require a "BFH" to fix them. I had a HP that required one.


 HAHA

love that crash

and by the way

highlight BSOD

you willl see that alot


----------



## Corporal_TE_Gaydar

Gasp! How could we forget two of the most important contractions!? Or maybe we were ignoring them on purpose. Anyway:

AMD = Advanced Micro Devices
Intel = INTegrated ELectronics
MSI = Micro Star International.

And of course, that Athlon is short for 'Decathlon', apparently.

Actually, I guess those aren't really important for Overclocking, but kind of interesting nonetheless. And I'll leave working out with Microsoft stands for for a Linux user









EDIT: Just realised - JBODs! Just a Bunch of Disks =P
And also, perhaps PS/2 - Personal System 2


----------



## devistation

I have a quick one. What is a PSU


----------



## zonerguy

power supply unit


----------



## tylerand

You forgot the term rma.


----------



## vladsinger

S.o.d.i.m.m. ?


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

Not sure if someone addressed it but, WiFi apparantly does not stand for Wireless Fidelity.

from BoingBoing

"Phil Belanger, a founding member of the Wi-Fi Alliance who presided over the selection of the name "Wi-Fi" writes:

Wi-Fi doesn't stand for anything. 
It is not an acronym. There is no meaning.

Wi-Fi and the ying yang style logo were invented by Interbrand. We (the founding members of the Wireless Ethernet Compatibility Alliance, now called the Wi-Fi Alliance) hired Interbrand to come up with the name and logo that we could use for our interoperability seal and marketing efforts. We needed something that was a little catchier than "IEEE 802.11b Direct Sequence". Interbrand created "Prozac", "Compaq" "oneworld", "Imation" and many other brand names that you have heard of. They even created the company name "Vivato".

rest of article

http://www.boingboing.net/2005/11/08...hort_for_.html


----------



## RocKerClocKer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffin*

no!

little 'm' big 'H' little 'z'

...and gHz


I feel it is my duty to inform you that Spookedjunglist is technically correct.

MHz is correct abbreviation for megahertz

mHz would be millihertz and is incorrect

little m denotes milli = .001 = 1/1000 = 1 thousandth
big M denotes mega = 100000 = 1 Million








 Source


----------



## WWPiii

reviewed 3-18 test2 reply


----------



## cgrado

when they say to clear the CMOS if you screw up, what does that mean?


----------



## lost

LOl you forgot CS:S !!


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado*
when they say to clear the CMOS if you screw up, what does that mean?

Complementary Metal Oxide Semiconductor









Basically it is the chip that holds the data of what your system settings are.
If you reset it it will default to stock settings. So basically if you set your FSB to 400mhz in the bios and you restart and it will not boot. What do you do







? You reset the Cmos. You do this by finding the cmos jumper or by removing the cmos battery on your motherboard. leave the jumper on the reset setting for 10 seconds or more. Or leave the battery out for a few seconds or more.

CS:S is a game but i guess i could add it


----------



## CanadaGradeEh

Well, I have a few suggestions:
First, since you see the game mentioned so damn much around here, BF2 - Battlefield 2







Second, I have - well, I think it is... - a great suggestion for all your acronyms to help us newbies understand a bit better. First, if you can, maybe define each a bit better, and second, where possible give examples under the definitions in the form of a sentence, like "I just got my new SATA hard drive to replace my older IDE hard drive" under the definition for SATA.

I've learned a lot from this thread regardless though, so I thank you for that. I'm not sure if I rep'd you before, but just incase I'll do it now







I'll also post some example sentences later on since it's the least I can do









*EDIT* Here are some that I did after I finished my IT assignment. Heh, didn't even wait to go home. Might as well kill some time by being helpful









AS5 - "I just applied some AS5 to my processor and heatsink, and my temperatures have dropped 5 degrees compared to my old thermal paste!"

AA - "Wow, the game actually does look a lot smoother with the 4x AA turned on. Good thing my graphics card can handle the AA!"

AGP - "I want to buy one of the newer graphics cards that are out, but I have an AGP slot and not a PCI-Express slot, so I can only run the older cards that are AGP-compatible!







"

ATA - "Hmm, what kind of hard drives are better: Serial ATA or Parallel ATA?"

BFH - "*** nUb i smahs ur faec in wit mi big fuxig hammar!!1" (I just wanted to use this lol)

BIOS - "Well, your problem can probably be fixed by making some hardware setting changes in your BIOS"

BSOD - "I tried to run that program you recommended me but Windows gave me the old BSOD







"

CAS - "My memory's CAS latency is 2.5, but what can I do to hopefully get it down to a latency timing of only 2?"

CFM - "Wow, that ThermalTake fan I bought pushes 3000 CFM!"

CMOS - "Hmm, to reset your BIOS/CMOS settings back to default you can either reset the appropriate jumper on your motherboard or remove and replace the CMOS battery"

CPU - "My CPU runs at 2000 MHz (2GHz). It originally ran at 1.6 GHz







"

CRT - "Yea, my heavy, bulky old CRT monitor is a hassle to take to LANs. I need to get me one o' them petite LCD monitors"

CS (or CS:S) - "oh man I was playin CS right? And I shot this n00b and he wuz all liek '**** UR TEH HAXORZ!' an i wuz liek 'no lolz nub'"

D3D - "Although my graphics card runs OpenGL very well, it doesn't run applications that use D3D as well"

DDR - "My RAM isn't the newer DDR kind, it's the older SD kind. I'll be getting some DDR2 RAM soon though







"


----------



## unique

kool


----------



## dpg

Het Spooked, you may wanna correct AMR - ATI Multi Rendering to "Audio Modem Riser" \\/









Quote:

Audio Modem Riser and CNR (Communications Network Riser) are slots on motherboards that can accommodate low cost sound cards, network cards, etc. So far there isn't really much available for these slots, and they're not likely to be used much in the future either.

Quote:

(Audio Modem Riser) is Intel's specification on motherboard design. Motherboard with this type of architecture allows for designs w/o analog I/O functions. However, these functions can be added by the codec chip on a riser card, which plugs into the motherboard perpendicularly, resulting in better audio quality.
---------

& i have some suggestions

EIST - Enhanced Intel SpeedStep technology
VPU - Visual Processing Unit ( ATI term for GPU - I saw it somewhere )
SMBus - System Management Bus
EE/XE - Extreme Edition
IA - Intel Architecture
ATI - Array Technology Industry


----------



## gonX

CF = Crossfire


----------



## Flower

Cool idea, I love it..


----------



## a^[email protected]@a^[email protected]@naEUR s

Thank you guys!!! Very helpful, especially for DUMMIES like ME~!


----------



## a^[email protected]@a^[email protected]@naEUR s

What do memory timings such as 5-5-5-12 mean?? There are more then four timings in the BIOS!!!


----------



## gonX

Woot lol #76 was my first post in here


----------



## brome09

On RAID you mispelled expensive & on SSE streaming is sreaming. Hope that helps.


----------



## BaLLZaCH

I wanted to point out a correction for the first post :

aDSL = A-Synchronus "digital 'SUBSCRIBER' line" (Not service)

Additions:
CGA - Color Graphics Adapter (4 Color)
EGA - Exteneded Graphics Adapter (16 color)
MFM = ??? I dunno, the old hard disk adapter ... (Like IDE)

sDSL = self explained
T1 = (Actually is a "made-up" term, is actually DS1, which is = Digital Subscriber) DS3 (27 T1's), or, T3
OC3 (Or 48, etc...) = Optical Carrier x

More Additions:
*** = Cigarette, 
COP = Sow, Pig, Boar, Farm Animal, Etc... (Bacon)

Here are some that I felt were not covered:

NRC (Network Riser Card, or interface, or whatever it is)
EDO (Ram)
Slot 1
Flip Chip (Alothough ZIF 'was' covered)
G3
G4
G5
Celeron
Zeon
Athlon
And all those new crazy AMD names, Thunderbird or whatever else ....
Centrino
Core DUO
370
423

(There are so many ''NAMES'' covering up the actual ''NUMBER'' it is hard to know what you are buying now, if you have slipped out of the loop or are a newbie !!!)

Well hope this helped....
Thanks !


----------



## tamir102

thanks spooked this helps alot ... hehe everyone should get 2 read this !!


----------



## cgrado

How's about 
ITAT
Intel Thermal Analysis Tool


----------



## pogiso

hello to all... im new here and i dont how this works... can anyone fiil me in? i actualy want overclock my Pc but dont realy know how to... can any of you help a brother from SA....


----------



## cgrado

try reading the basic overclock guides. they are good.
Intel
AMD <-read the stickies


----------



## mnzuke

hie peeps..may i know wherr could i post thread regarding overclocking?


----------



## CanadaGradeEh

What the hell is IHS? That's a good one to add to your list


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanadaGradeEh* 
What the hell is IHS? That's a good one to add to your list









Integrated Heat Spreader


----------



## diluzi0n

great stuff


----------



## zrdn7x

i know why u potsed CS and CS:S because they need highly OC PCs


----------



## ilted

It should be mentioned SLI originaly stood for "Scan Line Interleave" back in the good old days of 3dfx. nVidia having bought and killed them financially as there drivers never worked / gpu's always overheated has now used this name once again for two cards hooked together (however the way they link is much different from the old voodoos).

--A lifetime nVidia avoider


----------



## The Argosy

hey what's C2D?


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Argosy*


hey what's C2D?


Core 2 Duo


----------



## st33ve0

DVI = Digital *Visual* Interface [so I've always heard]


----------



## Katana

I love how you have an acronym for Half-Life 2, but not for any other game on the market. You're my kind of guy.


----------



## sublime0

LOL I dont think i could have thought of that many!


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



X-Fi: No known acronym. It is creative labs new sound blaster


Xtreme fidelity!


----------



## kornkid4032

Just a minor detail, but the "disc" that was used in HDD should be spelled "disk".


----------



## gravity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kornkid4032*


Just a minor detail, but the "disc" that was used in HDD should be spelled "disk".


Lol, true thought


----------



## SpookedJunglist

I took care of it. Disk instead of disc


----------



## NuclearCrap

CSAA: Coverage Sample Anti-Aliasing


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


CSAA: Coverage Sample Anti-Aliasing


Thanks


----------



## NuclearCrap

PPU: Physics Processing Unit


----------



## Malaziel

SSAA: Supersampling Antialiasing.

QAA: Quality Antialiasing

Ansiostropic Filtering actually reduces the blurring of textures in games especially at long distances.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malaziel*


SAA: Supersampling Antialiasing.


Isn't that SSAA?

MSAA: Multi-Sampling Anti-Aliasing


----------



## SpookedJunglist

so which is it????


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*


so which is it????


SSAA.

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.co...puter+graphics)

Oh and another one:

LOD: Level Of Detail


----------



## Malaziel

Nuclear was right. I forgot an S.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


SSAA.

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/Super-Sampling+Anti-Aliasing+(computer+graphics)

Oh and another one:

LOD: Level Of Detail


Got it....

Thanks fellas
Spooked


----------



## Telstar

dBA = decibels, measure of acoustic noise


----------



## HenvY

can you add what promos and d9 means? I keep seeing people saying it but I've got no idea.


----------



## Ross_uk

PCB = Process Control Block


----------



## hvacgaspiping

What`s SMP?


----------



## jNSKkK

SMP: Symmetric Multi-Processors


----------



## hvacgaspiping

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnRogers*


SMP: Symmetric Multi-Processors


So, what`s the concept of how this type of rig works?


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HenvY*


can you add what promos and d9 means? I keep seeing people saying it but I've got no idea.


those are just two types of RAM chips. the promos aren't very good, but the D9s are pretty much the best RAM chips you can get right now for DDR2.


----------



## l2aine

Vvt?


----------



## Niko-Time

I saw someone ask what ocn was...

So ocn=overclock.net


----------



## Kopi

If it were me, I'd change some stuff to be a little more obvious.

CRT = Colour Ray Tube or whatever...well...if someone reads that they still wont know that when most people say CRT they are referring to the jumbo massive monitors.

That sorta thing, not just what they stand for but what they are.


----------



## thiru

CRT = Cathode Ray Tube; big-a** monitor that also functions as a heater


----------



## The Will

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
If it were me, I'd change some stuff to be a little more obvious.

CRT = Colour Ray Tube or whatever...well...if someone reads that they still wont know that when most people say CRT they are referring to the jumbo massive monitors.

That sorta thing, not just what they stand for but what they are.

Pictures and perhaps a diagram would be nice also. Just to explain the general concepts of things like SMP etc...

I might be able to help a little with some simple diagrams etc.


----------



## gonX

TTBT / BT = (Thermaltake) Big Typhoon
Kb (not KB) = Kilobit [8 bit = 1 byte - see byte]
Nipple = half of 1 bit (porno reference)
IPS = Instructions per second
TIM = Thermal Interface Material

Corrections --- Brackets = explanation --- Parentheses, same with lines = explanation for Spooky, and why to add/change:

DD = Danger Den [Watercooling supplier] -- more known for their watercooling than for their store.
EE = Extreme Edition [also called XE]
GHz = Gigahertz, or 1 million Hertz. -- hertz would be more correct to say than clock cycles.
GPU = Graphics Processing Unit [also called (GPU) Core]
HT = Hyperthreading [technology by Intel - simulation of 2 cores]
HTT = Hyper Transport Technology [Intel's "QDR" rival - combines the major parts of your computer, CPU, chipset etc.]
I/O (Controller) = Input/Output [do not confuse with I/O found on power buttons] -- just rename this to I/O as controller has nothing to do with it here
KB = Kilobyte [1024 bytes - do not confuse with Kb]
GB = Gigabyte [1024 megabytes - do not confuse with Gb]
MB = Megabyte [1024 kilobytes - do not confuse with Mb]
MICRON = 1 thousand of 1 millimeter [used to measure bridge sizes of a CPU]
MIPS: 1 millon IPS [see IPS]
NB (Northbridge) = Northbridge [handles all the rough data, CPU, memory (non-AMD), graphics card etc.]
NRC = Network Riser Card [old format based on PCI which became obsolete fast]
OC = Overclock [raising the speed of a component over the factory specs]
PCB = Printed Circuit Board [most common] _or_ Process Control Block
PCI-E = PCI-Express [mostly found in 1x, 4x and 16x variants, 8x is uncommon - do not confuse with PCI-X]
Pixel Response -- remove the relative comment or add a "generally" in front of it
RAID = Redundant Array of Independent Disks - it's not because the servers with 4x15K RPM harddrives are inexpensive eh?
SB = South Bridge _or_ Sound Blaster
SDR = Single Data Rate [see DDR]
SDSL = Synchronous Digital Service Line [uncommon, more common is ADSL]
SMbus = System Management (bus) [used in conjunction with SMBus] (remove BUS from abbrevation as it's not a part of the abbrevation)
SOUTHBRIDGE (remove or change following) = Deals with the "fine" stuff, as opposed to the NB, such as IDE and USB devices
TB = Terrabyte [1024 Gigabytes - do not confuse with Tb]
TC = Thermal Compound [also/see TIM] / Turbo Cache [most common]
TT = Thermaltake [company known for the high-performance PSU's and HSF'es]
VC = Video Card [though incorrect, it's also called GPU]
WI-FI = Wireless connections [commonly confused with - though no such thing - Wireless Fidelity]
XE = Extreme Edtion [also called EE]


----------



## jedthered

Just signed on today,
have had some overclocking experiance but its things like this that make it easier for us noobs.
cheers


----------



## The Duke

RIMM ie; Rambus Inline Memory Module


----------



## Go Gators!

Where are all the gaming acros like...
FTW = for the win
Teh = I don't even know, but people who use this generally use "leet speech".


----------



## cgrado

as gaming is not the main purpose those don't belong here. But things like forum acros do. 
Afaik- as far as i know. etc


----------



## NuVo

Very informative


----------



## Demonkiller

Nice Guide BTW


----------



## Tricky

You guys forgot one: Bump


----------



## MasterKromm

Acronyms, just a few off the top of my head that I didn't see:

*VRM* : Voltage regulator module (basically a VRM is an installable module or integrated electronics component that sense a CPU's voltage requirements and ensures that the correct voltage is maintained).
*PLL* : Phase locked loop . (A phase-locked loop circuit responds to both the frequency and the phase of the input signals, automatically raising or lowering the frequency of a controlled oscillator until it is matched to the reference in both frequency and phase. A phase-locked loop is an example of a control system using negative feedback.) <-Courtesy of Wiki (the rest are my own definitions ><.
*VID* : Voltage Identification (typically refers to <voltage>power modules used to control the supply voltage <ususally ranging btwn 1.5V-3.5V> IE the base component that controls functions such as EIST and C1E.
*EIST* : Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology.
*C1E* : Enhanced halt state.


----------



## FR4GM4ST3R

Dont know if its been mentioned but "X-Fi" is for "Xtreme Fidelity".


----------



## DesertRat

I don't doubt sum1 has already said this but HD should be High Definition. HDD is the proper acronym for a hard drive









Awesome list tho







Bookmarked for my n00b friends


----------



## SKR8PIN

just got into the computer ring... all the "dummies" terms help a lot...haha... i will count on overclock.net to help me with issues i have with my 1st time building

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Cheetos316

Couple more:

DVD - Digital Versatile Disc or Digital Video Disc
EE - Extreme Edition/Energy Efficient
TDP - Thermal Design Power
PWM - Pulse Width Modulation

More general ones:

QFT - Quoted For Truth
ROFL - Rolling on floor laughing
IMO - In my opinion
IMHO - In my honest opinion
PWN - Owned


----------



## Marinos_426

awesome thread!


----------



## SpookedJunglist

I agree


----------



## Miki




----------



## SpaceLover

I had to bookmark this!! Great that so many people are helping with all the confusing acronyms!!


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheetos316* 
Couple more:

DVD - Digital Versatile Disc or Digital Video Disc
EE - Extreme Edition/Energy Efficient
TDP - Thermal Design Power
PWM - Pulse Width Modulation

More general ones:

*QFT - Quoted For Truth*
ROFL - Rolling on floor laughing
IMO - In my opinion
IMHO - In my honest opinion
PWN - Owned

I don't abuse the profanity filter, but there is one other accepted meaning.


----------



## zacbrain

lol this member hax, he joined in 07' but has a thread from 04... :O


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
lol this member hax, he joined in 07' but has a thread from 04... :O

Yeah..wat the LOL?


----------



## blade007

whoa.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
lol this member hax, he joined in 07' but has a thread from 04... :O

Muaahhahahha


----------



## cgrado

Maybe someone with the same name made this thread originally, then deleted his account and then this guy made an account with the same name so that all the old posts refer to his info in the database, but retain the original thread info.


----------



## Miki

Actually you can't delete your account, and even if you could it doesn't work like that.

If you look at the end of the first post you should see the following:

*Originally created by SpookedJunglist. Torch passed to Miki.*


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
lol this member hax, he joined in 07' but has a thread from 04... :O


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tricky* 
Yeah..wat the LOL?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade007* 
whoa.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
Muaahhahahha










Your not that special









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado* 
Maybe someone with the same name made this thread originally, then deleted his account and then this guy made an account with the same name so that all the old posts refer to his info in the database, but retain the original thread info.

Users are numbers in the database I believe. So changing the original poster changes the user number associated with the post. Each users number is in order so Admin is user # 1. I am #3257. Miki is #38255









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
Actually you can't delete your account, and even if you could it doesn't work like that.

If you look at the end of the first post you should see the following:

*Originally created by SpookedJunglist. Torch passed to Miki.*










I just got too busy to handle this thing anymore. I also handed off a couple of threads in the case mod section. If anyone sees a sticky or resource thread that has not been updated in a long time let me know. If you feel you are up to the task to take it over we can do like we did here. Some threads have been passed on several times.

Thank you Miki for doing a great job with my Acronyms


----------



## Miki

No problem


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

.Rar/Rar: A file compression method similar to Winzip
FTL: For the Lose
TP: Thermal Paste
AMD: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
BB: Best Buy
TD:Tigerdirect.com


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

ATX:An open PC motherboard specification by Intel. ATX is a development of the Baby AT specification with the motherboard rotated 90 degrees in the chassis.
MTBF:Mean Time Between Failures (PSU's)
OVP:Over Voltage Protection
OCP:Over current protection
OTP:Over temperature protection
SCP:Short circuit protection
UVP:Under voltage protection
UPS:Un-interruptible Power System
EVGA:Extended VGA
OpenGL:Open Graphics Library
HDR:High Dynamic-Range
NVIDIA:The company's name, NVIDIA, is a mixture of "n" a mathematical variable meaning "to the highest degree" and video,which comes from Latin videre, "to see" â€" implying "the best visual experience.

hahah i have tons more too!


----------



## shaffer488

Very useful!


----------



## justedbin

ok, call me n00b; IF YOU MUST, but i've been reading a lot of 'sale' post and keep on seeing "bump"







"bump"







"BUMP"







"B U M P "








can some one







on this one

ps- great thread, helped out a lot


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justedbin* 
ok, call me n00b; IF YOU MUST, but i've been reading a lot of 'sale' post and keep on seeing "bump"







"bump"







"BUMP"







"B U M P "








can some one







on this one

ps- great thread, helped out a lot

Bump pushes the thread to the top of the forum. The forum shows the most recent post at the top so bumping your thread will make it more visible.

Bumping should only be done once every 24 hours after the last post.


----------



## justedbin

ah, i c now... thanks for the info


----------



## dualhYbrid

wi-fi actually DOES stand for wireless fidelity... whether it makes sense or not...


----------



## Krud

ok


----------



## dustandechoes91

BE=Black edition
GDDR=Graphics Double Data Rate


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Heres a few I didnt see...

DOA - dead on arrival
MS - Microsoft


----------



## justedbin

we all have it... SIG RIG


----------



## McStuff

SSD=Solid State Disk
TF2=Team fortress 2
EDIT: OP=Original Post


----------



## nategr8ns

whats LMK?


----------



## TnB= Gir

let me know


----------



## skavis

this could be one of the most useful pieces of information ive seen in a long time. I think il be a newbie for life


----------



## Carlin

I see you are missing "TF2 - Team Fortress 2 OCN Server 8.9.16.94:27015"


----------



## MrQ

Also

TRUE = ???
CCD = Cold Cathode
UV = Ultraviolet
DODS = Day of Defeat Source
AC7 = Arctic Cooler 7
C2Q = Core 2 Quad
WD = Western Digital
SG = Seagate


----------



## luckykillz

Dang thats a lot, guess this si a start......


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrQ*


Also

TRUE = ???
CCD = Cold Cathode
UV = Ultraviolet
DODS = Day of Defeat Source
AC7 = Arctic Cooler 7
C2Q = Core 2 Quad
WD = Western Digital
SG = Seagate


TRUE = ThermalRight Ultra Extreme


----------



## mrblaineng

Wow, that is a long list of acronyms. No wonder OC'ing looks so hard to newbies, theres so many damn acronyms.


----------



## adan193

good job

clap * clap*


----------



## v!p3r^

welcome


----------



## 2Late4Me

Ok... What is "Lapped"? (I think I have that correct)

I see SuchNSuch CPU (lapped)... What does that lapped cpu mean?


----------



## Black Magix

If your still updating this add HTPC to that list.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2Late4Me*


Ok... What is "Lapped"? (I think I have that correct)

I see SuchNSuch CPU (lapped)... What does that lapped cpu mean?


You take sand paper and rub down the top of the IHS to make it flatter to provide for better contact between it and the Heat sink to provide for better thermal transfer. Can be done to both the IHS on the CPU and to the heatsink itself.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html


----------



## NessTheHero

iirc - If I recall correctly


----------



## MrQ

GFX = Graphics/Graphics Card


----------



## radodrill

I think there should be some clarifications made; a newb/newbie is not the same as a noob/n00b and they're both different from a nub.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urbandictionary.com*
Contrary to the belief of many, a noob/n00b and a newbie/newb are not the same thing. Newbs are those who are new to some task* and are very beginner at it, possibly a little overconfident about it, but they are willing to learn and fix their errors to move out of that stage. n00bs, on the other hand, know little and have no will to learn any more. They expect people to do the work for them and then expect to get praised about it, and make up a unique species of their own. It is the latter we will study in this guide so that the reader is prepared to encounter them in the wild if needed.

Noobs are often referred to as n00bs as a sign of disrespect toward them, and it's often hella funny, but I will refer to them as noobs during this reading.

* Usually the topic at hand on an internet forum.

On the other hand, a nub is one who has had the opportunity to learn, but never did; and as such is similar to a n00b


----------



## Miki

Updated [:


----------



## ElRyn

How about LOL - Laugh out loud ... surprised I was able to even suggest this one; probably the most widely recognized acronym used.


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElRyn*


How about LOL - Laugh out loud ... surprised I was able to even suggest this one; probably the most widely recognized acronym used.


How about JN - Just No


----------



## corky dorkelson

how about nm = nanometers. didnt see that. Great list. Rep+


----------



## SilverWolf

destructive recovery = DR .... but only me and a couple of dudes use that term dont know if its legit


----------



## Monst3r

someone close this thread


----------



## =Digger=

A correction for your list :

ADSL: Asynchronous Digital Subscriber Line

Is properly :

ADSL: Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line








--> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADSL

Update please..


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dualhYbrid* 
wi-fi actually DOES stand for wireless fidelity... whether it makes sense or not...

Actually this is not so, according to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi#O...rm_.22Wi-Fi.22

It's just a play on words. Check it out.


----------



## McStuff

Also, IMHO can also mean "in my humble opinion."


----------



## Win == True

nice, there are too many accronems now


----------



## redsox83381

How about RTFA? Too many people comment in the news section without actually reading.


----------



## Sgt.Collins

wait.. how did miki start this thread in 2004 if he joined ocn in 2007???


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
wait.. how did miki start this thread in 2004 if he joined ocn in 2007???

I think he agreed to take it over from the original poster.


----------



## melissaxcupcake

Thank you!!!


----------



## Bryan Dale

you forgot TIM


----------



## mukmaster

Thanks very much, This was Very well done alphabetized too !!! Thanks !


----------



## Swazi88

Great List of Acronyms for beginners. Great job and thanks a lot for the Jump Start.


----------



## MidgetMariachi

Thanks for the goldmine of info there. I was confused with some of the acronyms. It's been a while!

Midget Mariachi


----------



## v3n0m

Quote:



PITA = "Pain in the ass/arse"


Really? That made the cut?


----------



## Livinstrong

How about SSF(Small Form Factor)?


----------



## Aubs 9800GX2

MCP: Media Communications Processor (also called _Southbridge_)

SPP: System Platform Processor (also called _Northbridge_)


----------



## wierdo124

YGPM = You've Got Private Message


----------



## Am3oo

i have one: GIHTB= GOD, i hope this boots!







not too catchy but still


----------



## v3n0m

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Livinstrong* 
How about SSF(Small Form Factor)?

Wouldn't that be SFF? o.0

Also, I see PITA got removed


----------



## Blooregard

So Many terms. Me = Newb


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v3n0m*


Wouldn't that be SFF? o.0

Also, I see PITA got removed










lol yeah I removed it

Anyway, thread updated, thanks for all your submissions.


----------



## Danylu

Free bump for VERY comprehensive list.


----------



## Asus Mobile

Hi Miki, I don't see *SOS*-stuck on stupid?







You must admit it happens to all of us. Or at least we feel like it until we get things working.


----------



## BobbyChicken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
*IMHO*: In my honest opinion

I always thought it was humble.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah, it's humble not honest


----------



## cgrado

Honest every time i've heard it.


----------



## scottsurfs

OMGIWHTSHACGTA

(Oh My God I Was Hoping This Site Had A Comprehensive Guide To Acronyms)


----------



## NoGuru

Nice job all!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Ok, so Miki's opening post in this thread was made in November of 2004, but his join date is April of 2007


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Ok, so Miki's opening post in this thread was made in November of 2004, but his join date is April of 2007 

Ownership was likely transfered.

BTW, "PITA" is an original of mine and it was removed








Another I've created was "SUE" so a techie friend could refer to "Stupid User Error" without peeving a customer off ... "SUE did it"


----------



## tindolos

What about SPDIF? "spidif" - Sony/Phillips Digital Interface?


----------



## kremtok

This guide just confirmed that I won the n00b of the week award. SPP is Northbridge, and MCP is Southbridge. It's amazing how much frustration can be caused by reversing those two acronyms. Thanks to the folks keeping it up to date.


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Ownership was likely transfered.

BTW, "PITA" is an original of mine and it was removed








Another I've created was "SUE" so a techie friend could refer to "Stupid User Error" without peeving a customer off ... "SUE did it"










Yep, it was transfered to me.









Well if you _really _want PITA in there you can edit the thread and add it in.









LOL @ "Sue did it", I think many can relate to that.


----------



## taowulf

I love it when n00bs post in the wrong thread.

P.S. My FAVORITE ACRONYM OF ALL TIME is not included in this list.

TWAIN - Technology Without An Interesting Name

IIRC, it was related to optical scanning.


----------



## artictrouble

I'm new and learning so your information is greatly appreciated


----------



## Teflon Tortise

Man this is awesome. THANK YOU =[)


----------



## Teflon Tortise

What does PPU mean?


----------



## twitch101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Teflon Tortise*


What does PPU mean?



physics processing unit


----------



## Miki

Updated.


----------



## NoGuru

Vtt?


----------



## lsvtec

Nice Write up...


----------



## Masterchiefx2

thankyou







i knew some already but not all


----------



## Miki

I will speak on behalf of all those involved in the making of this thread: You're welcome.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Thank u for the guide...it's pretty usefull...


----------



## Warhaven

Just a small correction under the OS definition. Mac (and it's Mac, not MAC) isn't the operating system (OS X is the OS that usually ships with a Mac), that's just the brand of computer, like Dell Inspiron. I'm sure you're aware of this, but just for nitpicking sake, I figured I'd point that out.


----------



## a_n00b

just signed up here and this is one of the first things i saw.. man what a help! so many questions answered at once! haha now if i can figure out what the heck "folding" is...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a_n00b* 
just signed up here and this is one of the first things i saw.. man what a help! so many questions answered at once! haha now if i can figure out what the heck "folding" is...

Folding
A means to use unused cycles in yous/ours PC to do mathematical computations to attain information of possible folding/or mutation of proteins that cause cancers and other health related things like Parkinson, Huntington. etc..
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ifference.html


----------



## PinkPenguin

Fahmon:

FahMon is an open-source tool (GPL license) that allows you to quickly check the progress of your [email protected] client (or clients if you have multiple), avoiding you having to open different files and/or to go to the Internet (for example to know how much your current work unit is worth).


----------



## wierdo124

P.E.B.K.A.C: Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair


----------



## mega_option101

Miki:

When I was new I always wondered what "OP" was, so I thought that we should include it in here









OP: Original Poster


----------



## Miki

It's been added, number 118.







Thanks dude.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
It's been added, number 118.







Thanks dude.

Danke


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

You forgot:

MRF - Miki Rocks Faces

I expected better.


----------



## MeeksMan13

35. cs can also be computer science







(I'm a CS major lol)

good guide though, i'm tired of googling to figure out what one i don't know means


----------



## IEATFISH

Okay, question. If the first post was in 04, but Miki joined in 07, how does that work?
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Miki:

When I was new I always wondered what "OP" was, so I thought that we should include it in here









OP: Original Poster










Could also be Original Post, as in "See the OP for more pics".


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Okay, question. If the first post was in 04, but Miki joined in 07, how does that work?
















Could also be Original Post, as in "See the OP for more pics".


Thread has been updated. ^__^

And for your other question,

Quote:



*Originally created by **SpookedJunglist**. Torch passed to Miki. *


In other words this thread was transferred over to me because Spooked was too busy to keep it updated.


----------



## batman1973

This is handy to know, glad I found it.


----------



## Getchya Some

Wow, I didn't realize there are so many of them.









Great job fellas!


----------



## Jawwwwsh

I notice TIM - Thermal Interface Material isnt there


----------



## samster25

LLC = load line calibration


----------



## shinseiki_rei

SSD = Solid State Drive


----------



## Devster 97

I dont know if this was posted yet but what does TIM mean. See it often with heatsinks such as the dark knight.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devster 97*


I dont know if this was posted yet but what does TIM mean. See it often with heatsinks such as the dark knight.


Thermal Interface Material


----------



## DevilGear44

CCC = Catalyst Control Center


----------



## Conspiracy

zomg so many acronyms


----------



## MeeksMan13

nVidia stands for 'Awesome'


----------



## BradleyW

PSU=Power Supply Unit
RAM=Random Acess Memory
CPU=Core processing Unit
GPU=Graphics pro Unit
PCB=Printed Circuit Board
MB=Motherboard
HDD=Hard Drive


----------



## goodolsen

IIRC = if I remember correctly


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

TIM Thermal Interface Material.


----------



## IEATFISH

How about PEBKAC?

Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair.


----------



## Miki

LOL ^ I need to do some updating methinks.


----------



## MeeksMan13

win7 for windows 7 ?


----------



## Tommie

MCH- memory controller hub, a name for the NB, used on the UD3P for example.


----------



## Miki

Okay guys thread is now updated.


----------



## MeeksMan13

IOH- Input/Output Hub
QPI- QuickPath Interconnect


----------



## IEATFISH

#150, pebkac, should be moved from the R's to the P's...


----------



## Miki

Oh, how embarrassing. XD

Fixed. ^_^ Thanks


----------



## lastmemory

BNIB - Brand New In Box.

Nice thread , very helpful


----------



## MeeksMan13

pcpnc: pc power and cooling


----------



## DaMirrorLink

ICD7 - IC Diamond 7 Thermal Compound


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
[*]*DODS*: Day of Defeat Source *dB*: decibels

I don't think these are supposed to be on the same line.


----------



## Miki

They aren't, I overlooked that, thanks.


----------



## grayfox99

Hahah thank you this is great! I dont know half of these


----------



## IEATFISH

ttt = to the top (used when bumping threads)


----------



## Ryahn

Nice to actually find this. I will have to bookmark it


----------



## Miki

Udated.


----------



## MicahFett

how 'bout

tl;dr (too long; didn't read)

In reference to a wall-o-text that exhausts you just to look at.


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Good thread to reference... Thanks


----------



## IEATFISH

Sig rig - Not sure if this counts as an acronym or belongs in this list but it might be nice to clarify for some new users.


----------



## compingkipper

sweet thread new to the site!
just managing to build my rig now can wait to set it up and start OC'ing =D
OCN helped me out loads! =D (subbed =])


----------



## The Architect

Amazing. Should be published by Webster.


----------



## Hydraulic

Two I had to look up, but are not on this list are:

YMMV - Your mileage may vary
iirc - if I recall correctly


----------



## Kilkin

Don´t know if it is nessecary to know and if it already is mentioned in this thread but i once had a problem with knowing this one and i still don´t quite fathom the depths of this acronym:

SSAO - Screen Space Ambient Occlusion

and also since i didn´t had the time to search the entire thread i think it is vital for other lazy people like me to know the meaning of this one:

TL;DR - Too Long, Didn´t Read

Maybe someone smarter can explain the SSAO pls


----------



## TheDude100

NE = Newegg


----------



## VoodooActual

HBAO - Horizon Based Ambient Occlusion (?)

Bookmarked.. I still get confused by some terms


----------



## Miki

Thread updated! :3


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Thread updated! :3


MIKI,MIKI,you are so fine you blow my mind,MIKI,MIKI.


----------



## head-fi-nut

this should be sticky or something


----------



## Foolwandering

Good to know! Nice post.


----------



## djthrottleboi

you missed cb and cbb lol


----------



## Lynchie

V helpful guide. looking forward to getting around this forum. Going to help a lot with my new build


----------



## kronberg

Thanks for the List I always used google


----------



## J3rk My Turk3y

Thanks for this, i can use it as a refrence


----------



## CoolGTX

Great resource; thanks for all the hard work.

I Did notice that #16 BIOS - has a broken link and opens another page that is the original post.

Suggested link: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3A+ball+grid+array&btnG=Search&gws_rd=ssl#hl=en&q=define:+BIOS

#71 HSF - could improve link, suggest - https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3A+hsf&btnG=Search&gws_rd=ssl#hl=en&q=define:+Heat+Sink+Fan+

Other Links through #105 look OK.

Not sure why I keep getting the unusual activity check and have to cypher the text to continue.

_"About this page

Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. This page checks to see if it's really you sending the requests, and not a robot. Why did this happen?

This page appears when Google automatically detects requests coming from your computer network which appear to be in violation of the Terms of Service. The block will expire shortly after those requests stop. In the meantime, solving the above CAPTCHA will let you continue to use our services.

This traffic may have been sent by malicious software, a browser plug-in, or a script that sends automated requests. If you share your network connection, ask your administrator for help - a different computer using the same IP address may be responsible. Learn more

Sometimes you may be asked to solve the CAPTCHA if you are using advanced terms that robots are known to use, or sending requests very quickly. "
_
THANKS Google?


----------



## Junglist-Jay

Great! Very helpful, no doubt I will have to refer to this many times.


----------



## Miki

Thanks for letting me know about the broken links!


----------



## JourneymanMike

I haven't seen UEFI - Unified Extensible Firmware Interface


----------



## Miki

Thanks, it's been added in!


----------



## thenailedone

AIO - All in One... saw it in reference to iMacs for some time but never knew what it meant... then got an AIO water cooling kit from Corsair and then understood


----------



## eekwibble

I came here looking for MOSFETs. =(

I should have just googled it....

MOSFET = Metal Oxide Semiconductor Field Effect Transistor.

Another half an hour of my life wasted....


----------



## Klocek001

I always thought nvidia had sth to do with envy (NV)


----------



## DR4G00N

BCLK = Base Clock (A.K.A. CPU Host Frequency)


----------



## Red1776

FinFET

UV Lithography

Substrate

HBM

SOI

High K metal gate

HSA

dielectric

ARM

Drain

Tri gate

Moores Law


----------

